# Has anyone had this??? (Personal Issue... Sorry!)



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi all,I'm now really very very nervous.... For the last couple of weeks I have had the tinest amount of bleeding after sex, but over the weekend it was worse than I have seen it before and now I'm petrified something is really wrong with me....I have always found sex uncomfortable and have always felt sore for a day afterwards but I have always brushed it off as 'normal' but now I really worried that something is wrong...I suffer with IBS-C and I'm always very constipated so I'm not sure if it is all related to that, but I have this other thought racing around my head.... My mum had severe Endometriosis and had a full Hysterectomy when I was a teenager. I'm worried that this could be hereditary, I know I don't have the period related symptoms but I guess I'm just panicing a lot right now and don't really know what to do about it all. I'm about to book a doctors appointment for later this week but would appreciate any advice you can all offer me as I have never seen a doctor about an intimate issue like this before.Many ThanksLeanne


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are a lot of reasons for this, hopefully it is something harmless and easy to treat.One thing to discusss with the doctor is your medications http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/causes/bleeding_after_sex.htm lists a few medications that are associated with this symptom.K.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Perhaps you have endometriosis? I have had two minor surgeries and feel fine today.


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm really hoping it's nothing serious.....Finally got a doctors appointment this afternoon, I'm absolutely petrified about going though.Fingers CrossedLeanne


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

How did it go?


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi Wes,It went well, I think? The doctor I saw was really lovely, It was made easier with it being a lady as I wasn't sure before I went.She is has done some tests and is sending me to a gyn, which will be another first for me....Fingers Crossed!Leanne


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

you've never been to a gyn? how old are you? (unless that's too personal, then don't feel like you have to share any info)Wes


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm 24.... I guess I have never had a reason to see one. Leanne


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Leanne, try not to worry, there could be a simple explanation for the cause of the bleeding. There is a good web site for women's bits!! www.2womenshealth.co.uk - you could possibly have something like a cervical erosion. Let us know how you get on.Wes - over here in the UK our family doctors or family planning clinic tend to do our pap smears. We usually only see a gyno if there are problems.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Have you tried using a lubricant ? Perhaps some of the medication you are using for IBS is drying your body out, and you need something to counteract the effect.


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

Leanne,When will your test results be back? I have had that happen before, and it wasn't anything serious. My doctor felt that my body was not absorbing enough estrogen, (taken orally) due to my IBS, and it was causing some lubrication problems. It's fine now. Hope everything goes well. Now that you have gone to have a checkup and found that it wasn't as bad as you feared, please have one annually!


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

peardrops, I didn't know that. Good to learn new things, thanks.Wes


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

I didn't know that either. Here we go to a zillion doctors for different things!


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hello eveyone,I think the Doc said something similar to cervical erosion when I went last week.... I should have my results tomorrow or Monday I should think. I have to call them, it'll probably be one of the scariest calls I have ever made!







Maybe lubricant is something else to try, I never really thought about trying it before.Many Thanks for all your support







Still Keeping my Fingers Crossed!Leanne


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Try not to worry I'm sure you will be fine. What are the tests the Dr did? I'm thinking perhaps a smear and maybe a swab? When I had a cervical erosion, the Dr could see it when she did the internal examination. They usually just go away on their own, mine did - didn't even know I had one! Good luck.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

Using lubrication is the best advice I could give. I've also found taking a bath prior to intercourse is good, as long as you urinate after bath but before intercourse.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

"as long as you urinate after bath but before intercourse."That's interesting. I can't figure out why that would help? Bladder pressure?Wes


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi All, Got my tests results (Which I think were swabs for infections and stuff, I think) Thankfully they're all clear





















I have booked an appointment again for Monday, as if it wasn't that causing my symptoms I'd like to know what is. I'm still concerned about the Endometriosis (sp) side of things as my Mum suffered with it really badly! I completely forgot to ask the Doc about that last week.Thank you for all your help.Leanne


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had a cervical erosion when I was in college. My gyn treated it with cryotherapy (freezing). That was so long ago that I have no idea how or if they treat them these days.


----------

